# It is awesome and great to be a Protestant and know I am saved.



## dudley (Jul 5, 2013)

Justification by Faith Alone (The Nature of Justifying Faith) by John H. Gerstner
Justification by Faith Alone (The Nature of Justifying Faith) by John H. Gerstner
What is true Faith? Dr. Gerstner reveals the Bible's teaching concerning the faith in Christ that saves.

I recommend this article for all and suggest if you can ; share it with any Roman catholic friends.
If a Romanist wants to be saved by grace alone, it will have to be by faith alone. "The promise comes by faith so that it may be by grace." You can’t be saved "sola gratia" except "sola fide." Every Roman Catholic who wants to be saved by grace must be saved by faith and join us."

It is awesome and great to be a Protestant and know I am saved. I am an ex Roman catholic. I renounced my former Roman catholic faith after exploring Protestantism and the Protestant Reformation. I became a Presbyterian by public affirmation of faith in October 2010 the Sunday before Reformation Sunday. When I was a Roman catholic I did not have that wonderful assurance.*

I am a Reformed Protestant now because I believe the Reformation was establishing and returning the Church and the Gospel to the way it was in the early church. My studies and exploration of the Protestant Reformation and the mainline Protestant denominations also lead me to firmly believe in the doctrines of the Protestant reformation. As one who believes in the doctrines of the Protestant Reformation i.e. the authority of the Bible alone in all matters of faith and practice and that salvation is by grace alone, through faith alone, in Christ alone and all Glory and Honor is for God alone I now define myself as a Protestant.*
After studying John Calvin I also became convinced that the Protestant doctrine of Justification by faith alone in Christ alone was biblically correct and I became very interested in the Reformed Protestant theology. When I accepted the authority of the Bible alone in all matters of faith and realized that salvation is by grace alone I could no longer say I was a Roman Catholic. I fully understood that only Christ heads his church.

The “five solas” were developed in response to specific perversions of the truth that were taught by the corrupt Roman Catholic Church. The Roman Church taught that the foundation for faith and practice was a combination of the scriptures, sacred tradition, and the teachings of the magisterium and the pope; but the Reformers said, “No, our foundation is sola scriptura”. The Catholic Church taught that we are saved through a combination of God's grace, the merits that we accumulate through penance and good works, and the superfluity of merits that the saints before us accumulated; the reformers responded, “sola gratia”. The Catholic Church taught that we are justified by faith and the works that we produce, which the righteousness that God infuses in us through faith brings about. The reformers responded, “No, we are justified by faith alone, which lays hold of the alien righteousness of Christ that God freely credits to the account of
those who believe”. The Catholic Church taught that we are saved by the merits of Christ and the saints, and that we approach God through Christ, the saints, and Mary, who all pray and intercede for us. The Reformers responded, “No, we are saved by the merits of Christ Alone, and we come to God through Christ Alone”. The Catholic Church adhered to what Martin Luther called the “theology of glory” (in opposition to the “theology of the cross”), in which the glory for a sinner's salvation could be attributed partly to Christ, partly to Mary and the saints, and partly to the sinner himself. The reformers responded, “No, the only true gospel is that which gives all glory to God alone, as is taught in the scriptures.”

Today, the Catholic Church teaches the same essential perversions of truth; and much of Protestantism has seen a regress to many of the same corruptions, in many circles and denominations. I believe there is a pressing need for Christians everywhere to reaffirm and champion anew the “five solas” which underlay and gave impetus to the Protestant Reformation. I am like the reformers were at one time lost in the perversions of the papists and now found true faith in the Reformed protestant faith. I am thankful I am a Presbyterian. It is awesome and great to be a Protestant and know I am saved. When I was a Roman catholic I did not have that wonderful assurance.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 5, 2013)

One of the worst things Rome does is strip away any confidence in salvation which In my most humble opinion is satan's first line of attack against real Christians. I love being a Protestant and I love knowing Whom I have believed in.


----------



## dudley (Jul 5, 2013)

earl40 said:


> One of the worst things Rome does is strip away any confidence in salvation which In my most humble opinion is satan's first line of attack against real Christians. I love being a Protestant and I love knowing Whom I have believed in.



I agree with you! It is awesome and great to be a Protestant and know I am saved. I renounced my former Roman catholic faith after exploring Protestantism and the Protestant Reformation. I became a Presbyterian by public affirmation of faith in October 2010 the Sunday before Reformation Sunday. When I was a Roman catholic I did not have that wonderful assurance.*


----------

